# Question about about maximum hole score for handicap purposes



## Leslie Nielsen (May 15, 2021)

I am learning about WHS and need some help I believe the following to be true

When the format of play allows, players are encouraged to pick up at their maximum hole score to keep up a good pace

Question: What formats of play can you pick up at your maximum hole score?

Thanks


----------



## Len the Amateur (Apr 6, 2021)

Just guessing here but is this of any use? USGA:


https://www.usga.org/content/usga/home-page/rules-hub/rules-modernization/major-changes/maximum-score--form-of-stroke-play.html#:~:text=New%20Rule%3A%20%E2%80%9CMaximum%20Score%E2%80%9D,such%20as%20net%20double%20bogey



For informal rounds, it would seem that "your group sets the rules" 😉


----------



## Leslie Nielsen (May 15, 2021)

Yes thank you Len the Amateur that is most helpful


----------

